# Case 530 torque filler HELP!!!



## triumphx1 (Oct 25, 2008)

The torque hose in front of the radiator burst and I had a heck of a time replacing it! Now I need to re-fill the torque converter fluid sump. WHERE THE HECK IS THE FILLER !!!!!! NEED HELP 
:usa:


----------

